# 2 SIGs in one pistol - hard to explain the excitement



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Not very sexy, but I just bought a .40 S&W barrel for my 357SIG SIG 229. Like having a brand new gun for less than half the price - and the ammo will be cheaper.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

it does make a difference. the 40s&w ammo is cheaper, easier to find, and has alot more sellection than the 357sig. i do prefer the 357 sig round for carry and home defense. you just can't beat having both. where did you get it?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Got it from Impactguns.com.


----------

